# OnApp Cloud KVM VM's from 6.00/mo



## VPSCorey (Jan 11, 2014)

The future is the Cloud.


Front Range Hosting/WireSix is now offering OnApp Cloud services in Atlanta, (Los Angeles, and 3rd Location TBA) with our base 512MB 20GB 1TB Plan starting out at 6.00/mo.




Our [email protected] Datacenter Locations Feature
Multiple Diverse Network Providers 10GB/s
Internap FCP For Optimal Routing
Redundant Power, Generator and UPS
Facilities Manned 24/7
More Information




We have a full suite of services for your cloud experience.

KVM Based Cloud
Content Delivery Network
AnyCast DNS Hosting (Free with VM Purchase)
Load Balancers
FireWall
Gigabit Uplinks
iOS & Android App for management
API Management of VM’s & Resources

Many latest OS Releases with template builds for LAMP, cPanel, and PBX Distros to get you running instantly.  Use a raw template and build your own custom build, back it up, and convert to a custom template to apply to all your VM's for rapid deployment.

With backup space you can use it to create a template of one of your cloud vm’s and clone it to there VM’s to enable quick deployment of similar setups, snapshots, or automated backups.

Plans:  Our Plans are currently blocks of resources to leave out pricing guesswork.  Some features such as IP count, CPU cores, can be adjusted for extra.  You can build multiple VM’s within each block
of resources provided you have enough CPU cores and IP’s to service all VM’s with the exception of the Cloud-512 which would not have enough ram to run the minimum of 2 templates at 384MB requirement.

Purchase: So head on over to our Cloud Configurator to get up and running instantly!


*Cloud-512* 6.00/mo
2vCPU
512MB RAM
20GB Disk
1TB Transfer
*Free* Unlimited AnyCast DNS
Upgrade Disk Storage to SSD for 2.00/mo extra


*Cloud-1G* 12.00/mo
2vCPU
1GB RAM
30GB Disk
2TB Transfer
*Free* Unlimited AnyCast DNS
Upgrade Disk Storage to SSD for 3.00/mo extra

*Cloud-2G* 24.00/mo
2vCPU
2GB RAM
40GB Disk
3TB Transfer
*Free* Unlimited AnyCast DNS
Upgrade Disk Storage to SSD for 4.00/mo extra

*Cloud-4G* 48.00/mo
4vCPU
4GB RAM
60GB Disk
5TB Transfer
*Free* Unlimited AnyCast DNS
Upgrade Disk Storage to SSD for 6.00/mo extra

*Cloud-6G* 72.00/mo
4vCPU
6GB RAM
80GB Disk
6TB Transfer
*Free* Unlimited AnyCast DNS
Upgrade Disk Storage to SSD for 8.00/mo extra

*Cloud-8G* 96.00/mo
4vCPU
8GB RAM
100GB Disk
8TB Transfer
*Free* Unlimited AnyCast DNS
Upgrade Disk Storage to SSD for 10.00/mo extra


Backup Storage for snapshots and custom template storage is .10/GB of space.





We also have Domain Registration, and SSL Certificates available so we can be your one stop shop to get your e-commerce website up and running quickly.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Jan 11, 2014)

Sent you a pm about the site.


----------

